# Cpap supply companies in Portugal?



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello folks!,

Does anyone know of a Cpap (for sleep anea) supplier in Portugal or an online source?; that's what it's called in the US, not sure if it is called the same in Europe? I did a google search but nothing came up.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

It's a 'continuous positive airway pressure' device - they sell them on Amazon and a big list of Portuguese suppliers https://www.gasoxmed.pt/sindrome-da-apneia-do-sono/tratamento maybe your copy of Google search needs one.


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for the link MrBife, but I see no links for suppliers on the site. I will email them and ask for suppliers.


----------

